# Product Release: 42 Draft Designs Wheel Spacers



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Brand New & In-Stock For The Holidays!*

Stance isn’t just a style, it’s a cornering fundamental. Nearly a century of motorsports has taught drivers and engineers alike that a wider stance is a faster stance. On the streets, enthusiasts have pushed the limits of wheel fitment, creating some of the lowest & widest grocery-getters imaginable. Behind the wheels, precision wheel spacers provide the extension needed to achieve the look and improve performance. Whether you’re fine tuning the perfect stance or trying to shave a 10th off the corners, our wheel spacers are ready for action. There's more to see and even more to learn, so head over to our _website_ to see what we've created!


*Pricing:*
*VW/Audi Hubcentric Wheel Spacers*
_Starting at $45/pair_

*VW/Audi Wheel & Hubcentric Spacers*
_Starting at $70/pair_


* Don't Forget! Holiday Sales Remain In Effect Until 1/2/2012! *


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

You guys are simply amazing with the stuff you make!
This community is truly blessed to have 42 DD at their service :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: !


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Thank You!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That is some nice machining you did there :thumbup:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

im a total n00b wen it comes to spacers, adapters etc.. are adapters also spacers or are they 2 different things? and whats the hubcentric thing? i just want some spacers for my stock wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

aTTenzione said:


> im a total n00b wen it comes to spacers, adapters etc.. are adapters also spacers or are they 2 different things? and whats the hubcentric thing? i just want some spacers for my stock wheels


Adapters would be used to adapt a different bolt pattern wheel to your Audi TT (example, using Porsche wheels which are 5x130, on your 5x100 Audi TT) Adapters would be drilled in both the 5x100 pattern to bolt the adapter to your hub, as well as a set of studs pressed into the adapter so you can bolt your wheel to the adapter. 

A spacer is just the single set of holes drilled so you can use extended lug bolts to connect your wheel to the hub with the spacer between your wheel and hub to move the wheel out towards your fenders. 



> What Does Hubcentric Mean?
> 
> Hubcentric wheel spacers are machined to fit tight around the factory hub. This fitment keeps the spacer spinning concentric to the center of the axle, eliminating the chance of vibrations caused by the spacer.
> 
> ...


Evan put up a lot of good information on our website  Check it out for all the details!


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Adapters would be used to adapt a different bolt pattern wheel to your Audi TT (example, using Porsche wheels which are 5x130, on your 5x100 Audi TT) Adapters would be drilled in both the 5x100 pattern to bolt the adapter to your hub, as well as a set of studs pressed into the adapter so you can bolt your wheel to the adapter.
> 
> A spacer is just the single set of holes drilled so you can use extended lug bolts to connect your wheel to the hub with the spacer between your wheel and hub to move the wheel out towards your fenders.
> 
> ...


thanks do the extended bolts come with the spacers?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> thanks do the extended bolts come with the spacers?


Come on Man!!! Nothing's free anymore. You will need to buy them separately. The length of the new studded bolts will depend on what size your spacers are. Aftermarket wheels usually need conical seat bolts, OEM wheels will need ball seat bolts.

Love the polished finish on these new 42dd spacers BTW.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Extended lug bolts are not included. They can be purchased separately. They only cost $3/ea.

The reason we don't include them is because experience has taught us that everyone needs something different. We provide a basic calculation for length, but length can vary if the backpad of your wheel is thicker than OEM. Also, you have a choice between ball seat and cone seat. Oh, and some people are picky about their bolts, or may already have them. It's just easier to have our customers add what they need to their cart :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

VW/Audi Hubcentric Wheel Spacers
Starting at $45/pair

VW/Audi Wheel & Hubcentric Spacers
Starting at $70/pair

i dont get it. they sound like the same thing. both spacers. both hubcentric, both vw/audi, both for the wheel.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> VW/Audi Hubcentric Wheel Spacers
> Starting at $45/pair
> 
> VW/Audi Wheel & Hubcentric Spacers
> ...


One set is just Hubcentric, one set is both Hubcentric and Wheelcentric.

The Hubcentric spacers are machines to fit tight around the factory hub, this centers the spacer on the hub and prevents it from causing vibration. 

The Wheel and Hubcentric spacers have both the machining on the spacer to center it on the hub (the backside of the spacer), as well as machining to extend the hub out to center your wheel on the spacer (the front lip coming off the spacer).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's a photo that demonstrates how our wheel & hubcentric spacers work. You can see the pockets we removed for weight savings as well as how they are Wheel & Hubcentric :thumbup:


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Here's a sneak peek of our new adaptors!


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

2kjettaguy said:


> Here's a sneak peek of our new adaptors!


Wow, very nice!
What is the minimum thickness you guys can make the adapters?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

15mm (pictured) is the thinnest we will go.










Interchangeable centering rings allow our customers to change wheels within the same bolt pattern without changing adaptors. This feature will also allow us to create custom centering rings to fit any wheel! We will stock the adaptors in all thickness and bolt pattern combinations, centering rings in common sizes, and be ready to machine custom rings on demand.


----------

